# Fleas



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Now, I haven't seen a flea for years now. I only treat my dog for fleas if I think he has been "at risk". For instance, if we have visited a friend's house and seen her dog scratching or if my dog has been in kennels.


Mr P has just come back from doing a little plumbing job for an elderly friend and he told me this flea story. They (her son and daughter share part of the house) cancelled him a while back because they had, what they described as " a flea infestation". We knew it was bad because they told us they had moved out of the house!
They used to keep, and breed, dogs and had a dedicated "dog room". It was here that Mr P had been doing a little bit of work for them (taking out an old sink unit) in preparation for the plumbing job. A few days after his visit the fleas started to appear. They had to call in a professional firm to fumigate the whole house and had to get rid of their carpets, three piece suite, bed and all other soft furnishings!!!
The firm told them that the flea eggs had been lying dormant in the edges and corners of the room ever since the last dog died. They hatched out when the sink unit was removed, as they are sensitive to vibrations and will hatch out to jump on a passing animal in order to feed. Now, we are pretty certain that it is over two years since they had a dog in that room. 


The sad thing is that none of the possessions they lost will, I presume, be covered by insurance.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Very interesting.
Our 2 are (Flicked and tee´d :laugh ticked and fleed every 6 weeks during tick time. 
One would think that time is over, but 2 days ago I found a tick in our Shelties fur _before_ it had time to latch on.
Usually they are domant by now (ticks, not the dog), but warmer winters are to blame for them still being about they say, doesn´t feel warm to me.
Jan


----------

